# Bowtie Overlays Installed



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Don't mind the car, it's a little dirty.



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Looking good Daryl. Any plans on doing other stuff to it??


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks good! I like where you placed the RS on the trunk, nice!


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks guys. I have a few more plans for it. I'm getting a tint strip on the windshield, and I'll probably tint the windows too. Wheels and tires too, but I'm not sure when that will happen.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CREWZIN (Dec 1, 2013)

I went with the RED overlay on the bowties. _RS _emblem on the grill and lower right of the tail section. It already had an *LTZ *on the upper right.


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

We did the same... *HATE* all the chrome on this car!


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Nice Vette. Oh and the Cruze is looking good as well.


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

does anyone sell a paint matched trunklid trim piece?


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Daryl said:


> Don't mind the car, it's a little dirty.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Wow..that does look good. Its looks great with that color cruze. Are those the overlay bowties that chevymall.com has that is the billet style or did you get something else that was cheaper?


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Wow..that does look good. Its looks great with that color cruze. Are those the overlay bowties that chevymall.com has that is the billet style or did you get something else that was cheaper?



I bought a piece of black 3M carbon fiber vinyl off of eBay. I just cut it a little bigger than the bowties, took a hair dryer to help form it, and then a razor knife in the groove around each bowtie to trim off the excess.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

CREWZIN said:


> I went with the RED overlay on the bowties. _RS _emblem on the grill and lower right of the tail section. It already had an *LTZ *on the upper right.



How did you get that RS emblem to fit on the grille opening?

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Daryl said:


> How did you get that RS emblem to fit on the grille opening?
> 
> Sent from my Droid Ultra


He probably just stuck it on there because it will stick to just about any surface with the tape on it. That double sided 3m tape sticks pretty good until you heat it up with a heat gun.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Daryl said:


> I bought a piece of black 3M carbon fiber vinyl off of eBay. I just cut it a little bigger than the bowties, took a hair dryer to help form it, and then a razor knife in the groove around each bowtie to trim off the excess.
> 
> Sent from my Droid Ultra


That's what I did to mine as well. I took my time doing the front one more than the back. The back one was a piece of cake lol. I got the glossy carbon fiber vinyl. I bought it from a buddy of mine that has a vinyl and graphics shop in Maryland. Its called sinister graphics-vinyl.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ls3c6 said:


> does anyone sell a paint matched trunk lid trim piece?


I wish it were that easy, It's an overseas part(IRRC Russia is one demographic). A few shops refused to paint "chrome pieces" as I figured you could just light sand and paint it but what do I know? I ended up using the vinyl left over from my badges on the trunk piece as well. It gives me an idea of what I would look like kinda sorta and not be permanent. When the funds come up, I will try and find that part again or wait when overseas members want to swap for chrome. 

Here is my badges and said trunk bar vinyl covered. If anyone wants to do the same, make sure the vinyl pattern(CF in my case) direction matches the bowtie as well. Pic 2 gives you an idea of what I meant by that when rushing to get it done and skipping that small but important step especially if you are OCD.


----------



## JGilb092 (Apr 18, 2014)

I love this! Looks awesome.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Where are you guys ordering your overlays?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

money_man said:


> Where are you guys ordering your overlays?


eBay and Amazon but most of us got the material locally and cut ourselves. Not hard to do and will be cheaper than pre cut. You just need something sharp like a box cutter or exacto knife. Use a new blade for this or you will have an interesting time. I didn't use water and I didn't have a single bubble. With getting your own material you can literally make them till you get it right and still be cheaper than the overlays shipped to you in most cases.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

My Gf knows a woman who's husband owns a vinyl graphics company. She's going to try to get me some


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hardest piece will be the chrome trunk bar if you decide to tackle that as it curves. If you have a pattern it could be off center if not taken into consideration. Dealership removed mine when they replaced trunk button so it's dipped now. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------

